# Newbie and samsung 30Q batteries



## blackheart (7/6/16)

Hey everyone being new and not science savvy i would like to know if i can vape at 40-45W on samsung 30q batteries without a problem for safety reasons.I am using pico with the 0.3 coil and dont want to play dangerous,if 40-45W is too high on the watts where should the safe mark be?.Thanks help me stop the worry please.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (7/6/16)

Hey @blackheart 

You are within your amp limit, (15A)

Good on you for asking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/6/16)

I have a 30Q in my VTC at the moment, it fires up to 60W with no issues but any higher and the mod displays "Weak Battery". So yes, 40-45W is perfectly fine.


----------



## blackheart (7/6/16)

Thanks for the quick replies at least i can stop worrying now,what a great bunch of people glad i found this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (7/6/16)

0.15 ohms is about the limit of those batteries. Also use them in my mods, best combo of mah and amps, and a sight cheaper than the LG turds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (7/6/16)

moonunit said:


> 0.15 ohms is about the limit of those batteries. Also use them in my mods, best combo of mah and amps, and a sight cheaper than the LG turds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Only in a regulated mod, and I wouldn't even build that low on a reg mod with those batteries. That is cutting it too close.
On a mech mod, 0.15 ohms is way too low for those batteries.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## moonunit (7/6/16)

@zadiac, 100% should have mention that this is on a reg mod. Definitely not on a mech, Samsung 25R would be better suited for that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Only in a regulated mod, and I wouldn't even build that low on a reg mod with those batteries. That is cutting it too close.
> On a mech mod, 0.15 ohms is way too low for those batteries.


Agree, if the safety feature of the regulated mod fails, you are in big trouble. In any event, no reason to build that low on a regulated mod.
Personally, taking the battery(s) I am using into account, I build on a regulated mod as I would for a mech mod and with a good safety margin. For this purpose www.steam-engine.org is very helpful, @blackheart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

